# Look 585 and Look KEO review



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hola, I've been away from the Church of Look here and I just wanted to give a little contribution again.

I rode the 585 frame for about an hour at the Interbike outdoor demo in Las Vegas. The bike was equipped with Dura Ace 10 and Velomax wheels. My personal bike is a Look 481 SL with DA 10 and American Classic wheels.

I've ridden about 10 road bikes and my current 481 SL is truly spectacular. It is light, agile, stable at high speed and corners very well. It's a lot like my old Colnago CT1 but the front with better vibration absorption and a tad less quick handling.

The 585 frame is truly light. It is 2.2 lbs in the medium size. The tubes are bigger, specially the downtube. The bottom bracket is beefier. The seatpost has a traditional binder bolt and there is no adjustable dropouts as in the 481 SL.

Bottom line Review:
- The 585 accelerates better
- The 585 has better front triangle rigidity
- Light, light, light.

That's it in a nutshell. It's like the 481 SL but better. It is about $500 more expensive too since the frameset is $300 more and it does not include the $200 seatpost.

Summary: I'm getting one... somehow. A bike this light and rides this good. It could be the best bike around!!!

Random tip: It looks like the 555 is the sweet spot, great value frame. It's got all the greatness of the 585 but it's 2.8 lbs without all the double-butted tubes. It should translates to a stiffer bike laterally and could be the ticket for heavier riders.



Look KEO pedal review:
---------------------
I've been riding the Look 6.1 Ti pedals for the last 6 months. Last month I converted to the Look KEO pedals.

The KEO is:
- lighter (by 70 grams)
- cheaper (by $80)
- easier to get in and out. The pedal is easier to find and the click action is more positive
- float is smoother (perhaps because of the teflon cleats)
- less adjustable ( no float or q-factor adjustment)

So there. It is better than the best pedal out there. Therefore, it IS the best pedal out there.

regards,
francois

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/566/78849IMG_0092.jpg">


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Is that 2.2lbs including fork??*

I'm after a carbon bike & Look 585 or Fondriest are the top two choices at the moment. It's just v difficult to get hold of either at the moment in the UK.

I read a very complementary review in one of the French magazines about the 585, it looks fabulous too!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Cat 3 boy said:


> Is that 2.2lbs including fork??


No, 2.2 lbs is frame only. Fork is 295 grams uncut. (.65 lbs)

So frame and fork is 2.85 lbs

The superlight HSC 5 fork feels fine btw. I could not tell the difference with my current HSC 4 fork.

francois


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My 585 is on order  

Cat 3 Boy - they are expected in the UK in December. Try Sigma Sport or GB Cycles if you're in the South East...

Just wish look wouldn't use Moreau so much in their publicity....What was it Jalabert said about him?

CC


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*What?*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Just wish look wouldn't use Moreau so much in their publicity....What was it Jalabert said about him?CC


C'mon, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I think it was "Too much money for too little talent".

And Jalabert is supposed to be a generous soul.....  

CC


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Why are Look so expensive?*

Why are look bikes so expensive?


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*Look prices*



steel515 said:


> Why are look bikes so expensive?


They are not actually as expensive as Colnago, Serrota, Seven, Lightspeed and others that are priced over 2000 some over 3000 (pounds sterling).

I am pretty convinced that you get what you pay for with Look who although are well known to be one of the first to direct all their R and D into carbon frames over the last 20 years or so, they are actually always keenly priced concidering that, in my opinion, their frames are as good as if not better in terms of safety as well as performance than other manufacturers frame designs. 

All top end frames are expensive I just think Look dont try to pull the wool over our eyes about their frames and that is actually reflected in their price. Their top frame the 585 has an rrp of 1899 pounds sterling.. in the current market thats highly competitive.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

francois said:


> Hola, I've been away from the Church of Look here and I just wanted to give a little contribution again.
> 
> I rode the 585 frame for about an hour at the Interbike outdoor demo in Las Vegas. The bike was equipped with Dura Ace 10 and Velomax wheels. My personal bike is a Look 481 SL with DA 10 and American Classic wheels.
> 
> ...



Francois,
I liked the pictures of your Look 585. I test rode one recently and it was enough
to push me over to purchasing one. Too bad Veltec won't let me drive down to Monterey
and pick it up. Noooooooooo, it has to be shipped half way across the US and then
back to me in good old Sunnyvale, Ca. I'm not going full carbon components right now, 
but I calculate 17.5 lbs total. I am eyeing the Winwood, FSA and ITM carbon bars for
future acquistions. BTW, I saw one guy on the Web build one and advertised a total weight of 12 point something lbs.

Road Cyclist (Road weenie for life)


----------



## mellowjohnnycanada (Aug 25, 2004)

The Easton/Dura-ace buildkit for the 585 with Keo's (EC90 handlebars, EC90 Zero seatpost, Arione, Easton/Velomax Ascent II, EA70 stem and Vredestein tricomp tires with Vred tubes) weighs in at a total of 15.2 lbs including pedals. WOW

The bike feels amazing rides like a dream but still comfy after 3 plus hours in the saddle. 

As far as price goes there is far more expensive product out there of lower quality. For example the 486 frame takes 40 hours to build by hand. All of the tubes for the 585 are hand rolled for each frame size they are not just cut to length from a machine rolled piece of tubing. The forged carbon bottom bracket is made with 220 bars of pressure and is ultra rigid. The decals aren't decals they are paint and there are more layers of clear caot on the frame then on my car. So you get what you pay for and you get everything and more with a Look. I own a 486 and a very good friend of mine owns the 585 and both are fantastic. I honestly can not see myself at this point in time owning anything else.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Road cyclist said:


> Francois,
> I liked the pictures of your Look 585. I test rode one recently and it was enough
> to push me over to purchasing one. Too bad Veltec won't let me drive down to Monterey
> and pick it up. Noooooooooo, it has to be shipped half way across the US and then
> ...


Road Cyclist, Where are you purchasing the frame from? If you haven't already recieved it & it hasn't already been shipped, I can arrange for you to pick it up at Veltec. Let me know.

Tino @ Veltec Sports


----------

